# Non-GSD Grooming Vent



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Le sigh,

I know she meant well. She really did.

Shania's needed a trim for a while and this time I wanted to treat her to a professional grooming. The hair has been growing over her eye and it was almost long enough to pull up in a, albeit pathetic, topknot.

Mom took both dogs out for a walk and since it has rained and snowed this week its quit wet and the both came back rather dirty.

Into the tub they go. Blondie first and god knows how the groomer her former owners used did it but the dog is absolutely freaked out by a blow dryer. But this is not the problem, or at least not the problem of the day.

Shania got her bath and took blow drying with her usual royal, pamper me attitude. Mom's the one who dirtied them, so mom's the one who's got to clean them.

Shania comes tearing downstairs after she's dry and I get to see the big pink bald spot in the center of her forehead and over her eye. :crazy:

The hair has been pulled forward and snipped off. There is no way to hide it. The most rookie mistake front and (a little off) center.

I've done what I can, but my scissoring skills are lacking since I stick to her legs, tail & ears only. Everything else is clippered. 

Now I have a fluffy, fluffy dog with a 1.5-2 inch coat on her body and a horribly scissored 1/4-1/2 in on her head. She looks ridiculous with her big fluffy body and tiny little head. 

Oh well, at least what was greyish brown is now the white that it is supposed to be.

I'll call the grooming next month to get her done, no need to display this hair do in public.:laugh:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

What, no photo?!?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

LOL, I agree. A photo is in order hehehe


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Before before:









Before:

















After:

















Please ignore the cruddy eye, we're dealing with yet another yeast flare up.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I've seen so much worse... I think you did a pretty good job!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I might be in the minority, because I absolutley HATE the look of little white (and gray and black and whatever other color) fluffy dogs with long fur hanging all over the place. They look so much cuter when they are trimmed up. It drives me bonkers when they have fur hanging in their eyes. So I think she looks much better in the after photos.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I think she looks better with shorter hair on her head too. :shrug: I tend to shave Zoeys head down because with Eevee, a top knot just doesn't last any more. Used to, I kept it in a pretty topknot and I'd only have to redo it every 2-3 days. Now, I put it in and within 5 minutes Eevee will pull it out. :crazy: And I hate the look of her hair in her eyes, so I just take it down short.

She's a cutie!!


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Well, I for one do prefer her short in the summer. What you see in the first pic is about 8 weeks of growth. 

Her summer clip is sheared down with ear/tail fringe, because a) when she was younger she would bring every stick, twig, & leaf home and b) her coat would mat as soon as you looked at it funny, never mind what having a collar on did.

This length is too long for winter. 1) Her coat type does nothing to keep her warm in -20oC and lower temps. 2) At that long, putting a jacket over it will, again, tangle and mat it.

If it gets much longer than this I won't be able to manage it. Her armpits, belly & thighs are already cut down since I'll find tangles in them 5 minutes after combing. She's not a show dog and that long hair is just not worth the hassle.

Believe me, when she gets clipped down it will look like she lost half her mass.

And all day today, she's doing her darnedest to get gray again. For all her princess attitude, she sure likes being dirty.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

Have you tried tylan for her eye stains? It works really well, won't hurt them, and is pretty cheap. It is the stuff that is the main ingredient in angel eyes. I buy it from Cal-vets. You buy the powder, not the liquid, give about 1/4th teaspoon a day.
Here is the link to the product, lasts a life time and will get rid of the itchy feet too.
Cal Vet Supply - Tylan Powder - 107 gm.


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Thanks for the rec.

We have a new dog in the house that is still eating Purina.

Purina corn + corn allergy = yeast explosion


----------

